# 7up- 1953-1986 Canada



## Canadacan

Well I'm still adding variations to my post swimsuit bottles...the shield was introduced on the bottle in 1953 I believe....this is what I have to date for bottles right up to 1984.


The first bottles still incorporated a white shield on the neck and I believe that ended around 1962-63, on the 12oz bottle I always did like how the neck label has 'Fresh Up with'. 
Bottles are dated in order...1955, 58, 57. The bottles succeeding incorporated a red shield and also saw the introduction of the 10oz bottle..in what year? ..maybe 1962?. I have not been able to locate a 7oz to go with them yet. Bottles are dated 1966, 63.
These are basically the 2nd and 3rd generation ACL's



Here is a advertisement from the Winnipeg Free Press 1965





The use of the shield with bubbles was replaced around 1970 with a solid red background and along with it came the giant white vertically printed 7UP.
On the 28oz I am pretty sure an example exists in Canada with out the white circle?...maybe dated 1971-72....still not sure if a 16oz was made that matches.
These are what I would refer to as 4th generation bottles...they are dated 1970, 70, 71.


This is the Rock Caps carton from 1973!...so cool!


Next in the series was the introduction of the 'MONEY BACK BOTTLE' and ml was also printed as Canada introduced the metric system.
Also of note is the fact that the large size was reduced to 26oz from 28oz. I would think that somewhere my 26oz exists with oz's and ml printed on it...this bottle being dated 1974 was just at the beginning of the transition, the 10oz is dated 1975.
So why the blank space?...I'm missing the 16oz!...and of course the 7oz....note: to date I have only seen the 16oz in advertising, the one pictured is from Winnipeg dated 1973.
This is the 5th generation....while technically they are variations I choose to call them generations to better define them.



This is the 7oz I just got...it is pretty much a 5th generation but the earliest one as it has 'return for deposit' on it, the year on it is 1972...I have also discovered a 10oz bottle on craigs list that has the same print!
Just when you think you have it all figured out something pops up!...(pun intended)








Here is a carton I have that is for probably both the 5th and 6th generation, although the 16oz carton from 1973 depicts a white background, there may have been some overlapping in the changes as they came about......I included the glass that was a recent find...love how it matches the carton!...too bad the bottles never shared the same ACL.




On to the 6th generation and my newest edition the 750ml...it was cool to complete this series. The red shield has now been tilted to the right and the edges are now squared off.
Another addition TO THE PRINT was the ' SEE CROWN FOR INGREDIANTS' 
Bottles are dated 1978, 78, 79, 79.........who knew the 7oz was still available in 1979?....also I am not aware if a 16oz was made in this generation.


Here is the 1.5 liter that came out before the one pictured above...I would still call it a 6th generation but just a much earlier one ...it's dated 1975.



And then the final is the 7th generation that saw the 7UP changed to run on a slanted angle and a revamped script that saw the red dot more integrated, as well as a revamped neck label once again.
These are the only two sizes I'm aware of in an ACL...these are dated 1984 and 1981.


And finally another one to go with the 7th generation!...this 1 litre is dated 1981.


----------



## RCO

had you seen the no deposit no return shield 7 up I found swimming ? had posted to before but not sure if you saw it .


----------



## Canadacan

Yes I have that bottle....and the carton ...do not have the one that came after with the vertical 7UP none shield version, sure wish we had the NDNR in ACL's though!


----------



## Canadacan

Just picked these up today!....I think I can still edited them into the original post..lol....it dose shed some more light on the transition of the generations now
BTW RCO I thought I had same NDNR as you but I had the other one......now I have the same one!..ha ha.


----------



## RCO

don't think I've seen the 7oz with that logo before , I've seen the larger size 11 oz but not that one , didn't realise they were still using the small 7 oz bottle that late


----------



## Canadacan

RCO said:


> don't think I've seen the 7oz with that logo before , I've seen the larger size 11 oz but not that one , didn't realise they were still using the small 7 oz bottle that late



Yea I sort of missed a series!...now that I have the 7oz with the 'return for deposit' from 1972....here is that 10 oz...and you say you have seen an 11oz with the same print?...you mean 26oz/750ml?....or could be 28oz.


----------



## iggyworf

Those are all awesome Canadian versions. Thanx for posting. I love 7up's. I have one or two of those. One of these days I will have to post mine. I have over 100 different 7up bottles. That diet 1 litre is especially cool!


----------



## RCO

not sure it could of been a 10 oz bottle , the one I found the label was very faded , just know it was around that size and larger than the 7 oz bottle you posted


----------



## Eric

A very nice, clean collection. I like how you've grouped them by era. very nice.


----------



## Canadacan

iggyworf said:


> Those are all awesome Canadian versions. Thanx for posting. I love 7up's. I have one or two of those. One of these days I will have to post mine. I have over 100 different 7up bottles. That diet 1 litre is especially cool!


Yes I too love my 7up's!....although I think I only have a count at about 55 bottles. The diet 7up litre was a real surprise!...now I'm keeping an eye out for a 750ml to go with.


----------



## Canadacan

Eric said:


> A very nice, clean collection. I like how you've grouped them by era. very nice.


Thanks Eric!...appreciate the comment


----------



## Photon440

Here's one that I haven't seen you post yet.  It's from 1977, commemorating when 7-UP outsold Coke and Pepsi in the Vancouver market.  This was labelled as a free sample, using the non-refillable 170 ml bottles that were intended for cruise ships and airlines, not individual sales to the public.
View attachment 173857


----------



## Canadacan

Hey thanks for posting that bottle!..I totally forgot about that one, a seller on Craigslist had a few a while back and I forgot to contact to see if I could grab one. I also have a 1977 170ml , I think your label may be a bit earlier style?..is it marked in mls only?....if so then mine would be the earlier one as it has oz/mls. I also have this 300ml foam wrapped bottle from 1983...they also came in 500ml and the tiny 170ml.....these bottles were the last of the glass package and ran up to about 1993-94 I think.


----------



## Photon440

Hi Canadacan, mine is 1977 for sure, I was working at the plant when it was bottled.  The reason that the label is different from your sample is because yours was the regular commercial label whereas mine was the 'FREE SAMPLE' version.  It didn't even have any French language on it and no ounces.  I also have the 22 page May/June 1977 edition of the '7up LEADER' magazine which featured an article on how Gray Beverage had managed to keep 7up as the #1 selling soft drink in Vancouver for four years in a row, something not seen in other cities.  The article about 'Vancouver, 7up City' and the Gray Beverage enterprise took up a full ten pages.


By the way, I remember the summer of 1977 as being a busy time in the sales offices due to the date.  July 7, 1977 (7/7/77) was designated as the official 7up day for that year.


----------



## Canadacan

That is the coolest thing ever!...I love that magazine cover with Abe on it!....if your ever looking for a good home for it please consider me ! ...I'm not too far from you I think  I like how the lettering colors on the magazine match the bottle carton I posted.
You posting that has really made my day! really cool that that label on the 170ml was exclusive to BC only...and that date 7/7/77 is a dandy! I have done some collecting of stuff from Blackwood's beverages ..mostly 7up cans though...so do you know...were Blackwood's and Gray beverages completely separate enterprises?...or were Abe and Gerry partners?


----------



## Photon440

To be honest Canadacan...I've never heard of Blackwood's before so can't help with that.  Gray Beverage operated in the West with bottling plants in Victoria, Vancouver (later moved to Delta) Kamloops and Edmonton.  Might have had others, I wasn't there after early 1978.

PM me your email, I'll scan that magazine and send it over to you.


----------



## Canadacan

Blackwoods's goes back a long long time in Winnipeg...Gerry, Abe's younger brother was owner of that company...I believe their father was also in the bottling industrie, I just don't know the business end of things if they were partnered....I suspect the seed money to start Gray beverage in 1948 came from Blackwood's Beverages, if I rember I read somewhere that Gerry had expanded the business west.

Here are a the Gray bottles I have, certainly worthy of being posted here because really the Gray brothers were the Mr. 7up's of the west!  The 30th bottle is one of the best ACL's in North America ..in my humble opinion!,...lol

Sure would like a copy of that magazine!..I'll pm you.







This is the crown from the 3oth bottle....I presume that would be Abe?




And a screw cap I recently came across....This was for the new plant in Victoria. I do not have the bottle, but I have a picture of it.


----------



## Canadacan

And while I'm posting plant bottles, this one was shared to me from another forum but cant remember the details.
I believe it was from Montreal...pretty cool bottle!


----------



## Photon440

You're correct, that picture on the 30th crown is Abe.  I have two of those bottles, I was at the gala 30th anniversary event that Gray Beverage threw at the Hotel Vancouver and they handed them out there; everyone had a bottle sitting in front of them on the table.  They were empty by the way.  Too bad Gray Beverage is gone, sold out to PepsiCo.  Same address - 747 Chester Road Delta BC, but it ain't Gray's any more.

Thanks for the Blackwoods info, it was new to me.


----------



## Canadacan

Well this weekend turned out to great!....I picked up two more 7up NDNR bottles, one is the tall  shield version of the 10oz and the other is the vertically embossed 7UP....I have know of these two variants for quite some time but had not been able to acquire them till now, I do not know of any other variations in this style of bottle at this time...the last bottle with 7UP vertically seemed hard to photograph but may be due to the fact the embossing is a little weak.

Here is the group together, The tall 10oz 'YOU LIKE IT- IT LIKES YOU' is dated 1965...note this bottle has a reduced size on the main sheild, Then the regular 10oz 'YOU LIKE IT- IT LIKES YOU' is dated 1968, Next is the 10oz version with French "Ca ravigote" dated 1969, And last is the 10oz with 7UP vertically embossed dated 1970...notice the shield is moved to the neck.


----------



## iggyworf

I love them all!


----------



## jblaylock

Awesome collection!


----------



## Canadacan

Found this at the swap meet last Sunday....it was unexpected because I was sure just the diet line came with paper labels, this is a 750ml size dated 1979...now I'm wondering if it came in a 10oz?


----------



## iggyworf

Excellent! You have some great Canadian 7up's. I wish I could find some for my 7up collection.


----------



## Canadacan

iggyworf said:


> Excellent! You have some great Canadian 7up's. I wish I could find some for my 7up collection.


Thanks man!....well you never know what might show up in your neck of the woods!


----------



## Canadacan

jblaylock said:


> Awesome collection!


Thanks bud!...appreciate that


----------



## Canadacan

It has been quite a while since I've had anything to post. A couple of months I did find this 1980's variation...I really had to convince myself this should come home with me, but only because of lack of space!


----------



## iggyworf

That is a nice one. Looks real clean. There has been one like that on flea bay recently, from a seller in Canada. Because of the higher shipping to the states I didn't bid on it.


----------



## Jbeas31

I bought it Iggy. Still waiting for it to arrive. 
I watched it through once and it didn't sell then finally bid on it last week. 

I only hope it doesn't end up broken like my last bottle that came from Canada. It was poorly packaged


----------



## Jbeas31

Nice bottle Canadacan!  
I need to see if you and I can work something out on getting some of those Canadian variations down my way.


----------



## Canadacan

iggyworf said:


> That is a nice one. Looks real clean. There has been one like that on flea bay recently, from a seller in Canada. Because of the higher shipping to the states I didn't bid on it.


Thanks!...it's a little scratchy but in photos it looks better, not that I'm complaining because this is one I've never seen out West...maybe it was a short lived bottle style?


----------



## Canadacan

Jbeas31 said:


> Nice bottle Canadacan!
> I need to see if you and I can work something out on getting some of those Canadian variations down my way.


Hey that may be possible....shipping rates to the USA is the pits!....as iggy mentioned.


----------



## Jbeas31

No Kidding. The shipping rates are atrocious! 
I paid 17.95 for shipping a large 1.5 liter bottle and the poor sap needed up paying $25 to ship it to me. 

I paid slightly over that total.


----------



## Canadacan

I could not believe my luck a few weeks back when this showed up in our local shop! A 1970 block letter 7up NDNR carrier and bottles, two of them are still full. 
The best part is they came from Regina bottlers Ltd, Saskatchewan...Regina is my birth city so there was no question whether or not they were coming home with me. These are the tall version vs the short style bottle I picked up last year.









The short and tall, both are from Dominion glass, and both are dated 1970.


----------



## iggyworf

Those are killer! Thanx for showing us.


----------



## iggyworf

The Canadian 7up's have as much variation as the U.S.'s. I'd like to show the 3 Canadian ones I have.



1st is 1977 if I am reading the markings correct markings are very faint.
2nd  from 1975




6 oz PL(I have 2 of these)

Keep'em coming!


----------



## JKL

I really find this thread incredible.  I have a few dozen 7 Up bottles but never really paid attention to the subtle differences between bottles.  Thanks so much for posting.  I have a whole new perspective to collecting thanks to this forum.  I am attaching a number of pics of some of my 7 Up.  No idea if they are common or rare.  Most are Canada but some are US.  My camera seems to go sideways when I post...sorry for that.


----------



## JKL

Missed a couple 7 oz.  The tins are nice too!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55

Remember those bottles from the early 80s (I think) with the styrofoam labels? I hated 'em but now hard to find.


----------



## iggyworf

JKL, nice collection going on there!


----------



## RCO

what surprises me is how many different 7 up bottles there are from Canada , not sure how many I have myself but I have found a number over the years . 

one difference that interests me the most is the unique city names on the back of some of them , is more than I first realised in existence , have identified 7 up bottles from Quebec , Ontario and western Canada with various city names on them


----------



## RCO

off hand I'd say these ones exist for sure as I've seen them in person or online ( have pictures of some if anyone wants to see them )  

Vancouver BC 
Victoria and Vancouver BC
Nanaimo BC 
Kelowna BC 

Calgary Alberta

Edmonton Alberta  

Saskatoon SK
Yorkton SK

Winnipeg Manitoba 

Fort Williams Ont 
Kenora Ont ? 
Timmins Ont 
Sault Ste Marie Ont 
Sudbury and North Bay Ont 
Mount Forest Ont 
Ottawa Ont ( one does exist )   
Toronto Ont 
Toronto and Hamilton Ont
Hamilton, London and Barrie Ont 


Montreal Que 
Quebec City Que 
Megantic Que 
Rougemont Que 

Halifax Nova Scotia 

don't know of any from east coast ( although I just saw a Canada dry 30 oz bottle online today that was marked St John's Newfoundland on the back  so maybe an east coast 7 up exists  )


just saw online there is one from Edmonton alberta , hadn't seen it before 





https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/511...ottles-swimsuit-bubble?show_sold_out_detail=1


----------



## RCO

update after some google image searches can confirm a 7 up bottle from atlantic Canada exists 

on kiijjji is one from Halifax Nova Scotia , unfortuently faded badly , but a lady swimsuit version , for 7 up Maritimes ltd - Halifax NS 




https://www.kijiji.ca/v-art-collect...45/1333864540?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## RCO

I'm trying to find out more on the 7 up Maritimes Halifax NS bottle but haven't been able to find much 

a post of Wikipedia mentions that 7 up bought the Big 8 beverages brand on the east in 1946 and then idled it for some reason 

Three months later 7-Up Maritimes offered the right price, founders Fenton and Day sold and retired https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_8_Beverages


also found an obituary for someone born in 1914 and who died in 2013 , indicates he worked for 7 up maritimes and was vice president of sales , http://www.rhporter.ca/obituaries/84435

also says he " managed Seven-Up New Glasgow " which is another town in nova scotia and could potentially have a 7 up bottle if some sort of operation existed there


----------



## RCO

another odd find is a kijjii ad which seems to indicate there is a Squirt bottle marked Nova Scotia . although he doesn't have a picture of it , funny how other things tend to randomly appear well searching for something else 

[h=3]Description[/h]-These are nice Vintage SQUIRT Soda Pop Bottles 7 oz. Nice Condition One is Marked Chapman Brothers, Amherst Nova Scotia One is marked Bottled under the authority of The Squirt Co of Canada


https://www.kijiji.ca/v-art-collect...on/1340322174?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## CanadianBottles

I've got "Vancouver & Victoria" and Nanaimo ones in my collection too.  I wish I'd kept that Kenora bottle, I didn't realize how uncommon they were at the time.  Never seen or heard of another.  But it wasn't a very old one so they shouldn't be that rare.


----------



## RCO

CanadianBottles said:


> I've got "Vancouver & Victoria" and Nanaimo ones in my collection too.  I wish I'd kept that Kenora bottle, I didn't realize how uncommon they were at the time.  Never seen or heard of another.  But it wasn't a very old one so they shouldn't be that rare.




do they say Vancouver and Victoria or are there some that only say Victoria / Nanaimo BC ?


I can't find any pictures of the Kenora bottle but I trust that one exists if you recall seeing one 


as I don't have a picture of the Timmins one but for sure saw one at a flea market but was maybe 2/ 10 so I didn't buy it


----------



## RCO

but in other seven up news I just about died when I stumbled on this seven up bottle when doing a google search earlier today , photographic proof of a seven up lady from Ottawa , too bad its in horrible shape but we now know for certain it does exist 

according to my book  ( Seven up Ottawa ltd ) operated from 1947-48 in westboro and 1949-1950 in Ottawa . 

name then switches to  ( Seven up bottling co Ottawa ) 1951-1962 

so that gives us a pretty good idea when this bottle was used 





https://www.kijiji.ca/v-art-collect...es/1344468269?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## CanadianBottles

I've only ever seen Vancouver & Victoria bottles, never seen one for just Victoria but it is possible that an early one exists.  The Nanaimo one is just for Nanaimo, marked Nanaimo Bottling Works.  It's the later shield design, I don't think Nanaimo has a swimsuit variant.

I'm pretty certain that's the Ottawa type I saw at the show in Longueil, oddly enough never saw one in Ottawa.  I guess Seven Up Ottawa Ltd was the only one to mark their bottles and the later one didn't.


----------



## Canadacan

Yes there is the ones marked Vancouver-Victoria.... for some reason I can't recall a Nanaimo one?

And also there is:
-No city version
-Kelowna BC


----------



## RCO

Canadacan said:


> Yes there is the ones marked Vancouver-Victoria.... for some reason I can't recall a Nanaimo one?
> 
> And also there is:
> -No city version
> -Kelowna BC




I seem to have missed the post about a seven up bottle from Kelowna BC but looked back and there was one from 2015 , shows a seven up lady bottle and an embossed bottle 

but doesn't surprise me there'd be some from the smaller cities out west not just the larger ones


----------



## RCO

CanadianBottles said:


> I've only ever seen Vancouver & Victoria bottles, never seen one for just Victoria but it is possible that an early one exists.  The Nanaimo one is just for Nanaimo, marked Nanaimo Bottling Works.  It's the later shield design, I don't think Nanaimo has a swimsuit variant.
> 
> I'm pretty certain that's the Ottawa type I saw at the show in Longueil, oddly enough never saw one in Ottawa.  I guess Seven Up Ottawa Ltd was the only one to mark their bottles and the later one didn't.



my list is now up to 24 different city and town combinations used for Canada , but I suspect a few others exist 

there is almost certainly 7 up bottles from PEI that would say PEI on them as they still used glass until 2008 and they would of been marked as being from the island , but not sure if there'd be early lady style or shield bottles from the island 

I'd also wonder about st johns newfoundland , seems too far to import 7 seven from Halifax or montreal , likely they had there own bottler and bottle at some point 


Regina Sask seems like another likely possibility for a bottle as there is a Saskatoon bottle and I also saw a Yorkton Sask bottle at an antique mall before , think it was a swimsuit version but could of been another design


----------



## Canadacan

Yea not sure if that was me... so yes there is a Nanaimo, but the lines on this post became merged as it was originally 1953-1986 (post swim suit lady)..no big deal,.. the Nanaimo I have is 1955 (shield version) and if were talking post swimsuit version I also have a Blairmore, Alta.
Yea even if you focused on say just Vancouver (swim suit) only there are at least 5-6 back label variations.

Here's the Kelowna bottle....


----------



## RCO

I know for Toronto there is a lot of variations , wasn't trying to list every variation , rather what cities and towns have a seven up bottle that actually uses the city name on back 


there seems to have also been a seven up plant in New Brunswick so likely a bottle as well

SEVEN-UP SUSSEX LIMITED									 
								75 PRINCE WILLIAM STREET									 
																	SAINT JOHN									 
																	NEW BRUNSWICK


----------



## Canadacan

I forgot about these 2 1960's cartons I picked up last fall at an auction. the one with the bottles is made by Packagemaster, the other is by Belkin, basically identical with just the side shape a bit different and the Belkin has bolder print.








I have the Belkin carton showing the slogan on the other side....in Canada 10oz was King size.




I'm showing one of my 12oz Canadian 7up's ...this one is dated 1958, I am assuming the carton would have had 12oz printed on it in the same fashion as the USA carton, and would have been just slightly larger to handle the 12oz bottle.


----------



## shotdwn

Just got time to read this thread from the beginning. Fantastic job of showing the evolution of the 7UP bottles from 1953 to 1986. Great work Canadacan.


----------



## Canadacan

shotdwn said:


> Just got time to read this thread from the beginning. Fantastic job of showing the evolution of the 7UP bottles from 1953 to 1986. Great work Canadacan.



Hey thank you!....I hope to add more to this as time goes on, I really want to get a carton for the 7oz bottles now!


----------



## CanadianBottles

Well today I found a bottle that previously hadn't thought existed - a 12oz shield bottle marked Ottawa!  Unfortunately the paint on this one is mostly missing, so I can't get it to show up in a photo, but it reads "Seven-Up Bottling Co (Ottawa) Limited."  This one features bilingual text like the Montreal ones do, has the "Fresh Up With" neck label, and has a pre-1962 Consumers logo on the base.  I'm not sure why these ones aren't more common, they must not have been used for long.


----------



## RCO

CanadianBottles said:


> Well today I found a bottle that previously hadn't thought existed - a 12oz shield bottle marked Ottawa!  Unfortunately the paint on this one is mostly missing, so I can't get it to show up in a photo, but it reads "Seven-Up Bottling Co (Ottawa) Limited."  This one features bilingual text like the Montreal ones do, has the "Fresh Up With" neck label, and has a pre-1962 Consumers logo on the base.  I'm not sure why these ones aren't more common, they must not have been used for long.



I'm not surprised one exists , as to why they'd be so uncommon ? when Ottawa would of been a fairly large market , not really sure . 

perhaps they weren't used much and not all 7 up bottles from Ottawa were actually marked Ottawa , a lot might of just been generic bottles that don't list a city 

I'm surprised its bilingual , possible sign it was being sold across the river in Gatineau area and not just Ottawa


----------



## CanadianBottles

Yeah I'm pretty certain that most bottles used by the plant in Ottawa were generic.  I don't know why they marked these and not the others.  
The bilingualism makes sense since Ottawa was at that time, and still is to some degree, a city with a large French population.  I've seen a 1920s pharmacy bottle from Ottawa which only had French writing on it, no English.  But yes they likely were distributing across the river as well.


----------



## RCO

had previously mentioned the existence of a 7 Up bottle from Yorkton Saskatchewan , that I had seen at an antique mall in southern Ontario . well its still there but I decided to snap a couple pictures of it , says its from " Blackwoods beverages ltd " , I didn't buy it , the seller wants $20 and I really have no idea what its worth


----------



## Canadacan

RCO thanks for posting that one! I have not seen it before, I was unaware Blackwoods Beverages had a distibutionship in Yorkton....usually one associates Blackwoods with Winnipeg.


----------



## RCO

Canadacan said:


> RCO thanks for posting that one! I have not seen it before, I was unaware Blackwoods Beverages had a distibutionship in Yorkton....usually one associates Blackwoods with Winnipeg.



it makes you wonder what else is out there , If a town the size of Yorkton had a 7 up bottle , what other towns might also have had one at some point ?

I guess its why we have to keep checking the older 7 up bottles that we come across to see where there from on the back


----------



## RCO

was right there is more out there , at a different antique mall in southern Ontario and saw an unusual 7 up bottle from Northwestern Ontario . believe it was previously mentioned that there might be a Kenora bottle although no one could find a picture of one . I didn't buy this bottle as its mostly faded on the front but clearly labeled as being from Kenora Ontario 

checked my bottle book and is no listing for Seven Up Kenora or does it list any seven up bottler in Kenora but clearly there was one .


----------



## CanadianBottles

That Kenora bottler was there for a while then, mine was a later shield bottle, probably from the 60s.


----------



## Canadacan

RCO said:


> was right there is more out there , at a different antique mall in southern Ontario and saw an unusual 7 up bottle from Northwestern Ontario . believe it was previously mentioned that there might be a Kenora bottle although no one could find a picture of one . I didn't buy this bottle as its mostly faded on the front but clearly labeled as being from Kenora Ontario
> 
> checked my bottle book and is no listing for Seven Up Kenora or does it list any seven up bottler in Kenora but clearly there was one .



Hey there we go!....I know more will start to show up!


----------



## RCO

Canadacan said:


> Hey there we go!....I know more will start to show up!




I don't know if there is that many more out there we don't know about but surely there is at least a few more . 

what's interesting is most seem to be the swimsuit design , I originally though I'd find more of the shield design but instead realising it was mostly the swim design that used the unique town/city markings on the back


----------



## RCO

CanadianBottles said:


> That Kenora bottler was there for a while then, mine was a later shield bottle, probably from the 60s.




my book lists a few Kenora bottlers who could of been the local seven up bottler , unless they actually had a stand alone seven up bottlers there , which would seem unlikely being so small .  

Carson Brothers 1948-1954
Clearwater beverages 1931-1965
Donkirk co 1956-1961 
 Fred Dondrat 1946-1963 
 Lakewood beverages 1943-65 
Silver lake beverage co 1941-1965

hard to believe there was so many bottlers there , also haven't really seen bottles for any of these bottlers before other than Clearwater which seems to be most common


----------



## RCO

just saw this bottle on ebay , another one from western Canada . marked " blackwood beverages " Brandon . 

not sure if we speculated there were other blackwood bottles or not ? Brandon Manitoba would of been fairly large but I still don't recall seeing this one before 




https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-7Up...392560?hash=item4b5806df30:g:VE4AAOSwE~1cE6vt


----------



## Canadacan

Oh excellent!...makes me wonder just how many towns Blackwoods was set up in!


----------



## RCO

Canadacan said:


> Oh excellent!...makes me wonder just how many towns Blackwoods was set up in!




 true the area around Winnipeg is really starting to fill in , with Yorkton , Sask , Brandon Man and Kenora Ont all having been found 


just looking at a map, other options might be - Dauphin Manitoba , northern mining towns like The Pas and Flin Flon , Estevan Sask and Fort Frances Ontario ( checking my book there was in fact a 7 up bottler there but it was " Fort Frances Brewing co " either way never seen a bottle from that town


----------



## Canadacan

Here is another 7bubble I don't think we noted, Soo Falls Brewing Co. Limited, Soo Ontario.


----------



## RCO

I've seen the Soo one before , actually I have one marked from there . I've seen them around now and then .

but for some reason there is a number of different 7 up's from Northern Ontario area


----------



## JKL

The Soo Falls 7 Up bottle was one of my first 3 or 4 bottles I ever found .  I found it in our old farm dump 45 years ago.  That was near the town of Thessalon about 45 miles from the Soo.


----------



## iggyworf

Keep the 7up stuff coming! Love all 7up.


----------



## iggyworf

RCO said:


> just saw this bottle on ebay , another one from western Canada . marked " blackwood beverages " Brandon .
> 
> not sure if we speculated there were other blackwood bottles or not ? Brandon Manitoba would of been fairly large but I still don't recall seeing this one before
> 
> 
> View attachment 186156View attachment 186157
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-7Up...392560?hash=item4b5806df30:g:VE4AAOSwE~1cE6vt



Check this out. Just found it on ebay. A crate to go along with the bottle.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Or...:Zx0AAOSwWdZZaTNT:sc:USPSPriority!48035!US!-1


----------



## Canadacan

iggyworf said:


> Check this out. Just found it on ebay. A crate to go along with the bottle.


Yea RCO beat you to this..he posted it on the last page ...lol!


----------



## RCO

haven't posted any new 7 up bottles for a while , think I might of just found one . saw this bottle on ebay , the seller is in Alberta so it could potentially be a western Canada bottle 

but the back says it was used by " Dominion Bottling Works "  

Dominion Bottling Works was the main bottler in Kirkland Lake Ontario , it was a mining boom town and lots of bottles from the area from that time period so a 7 up bottle does seem possible as there seems to be many others from Northern Ontario 

it could also be from Edmonton , appears to have been a dominion bottling works in Edmonton but the 7 up bottle I have a picture of says Edmonton on the bottle 

either way I don't recall seeing this one before 





https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Canadian-7-...671972?hash=item1a79cdace4:g:3lUAAOSwOT9cpjby


----------



## RCO

also saw this one on kiijjii , a collector from Thunder Bay Ontario posted this picture , apparently he is searching for this bottle ? or bottles from that area 


would appear to prove the existence of another 8 bubble Canadian 7 up bottle , this one from Fort William Bottling Works ( Thunder Bay Ontario )  , one I have definitely never seen before although have seen 7up from that city , just not this old 




https://www.kijiji.ca/v-art-collect...ed/1425719995?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## CanadianBottles

I'm guessing the Dominion is from Edmonton since the seller is located just outside the city.  Also, have you ever seen that "Sip it slowly" message on a 7Up bottle before?  I can't remember ever seeing that one.  And the bottle looks like a slightly different shape from the standard ones as well.  

I'm surprised to see that Fort William bottle as well, I don't think I've ever seen a Canadian 8 bubble from such a small city before.


----------



## goaliewb

great info post CC! thanks


----------



## RCO

CanadianBottles said:


> I'm guessing the Dominion is from Edmonton since the seller is located just outside the city.  Also, have you ever seen that "Sip it slowly" message on a 7Up bottle before?  I can't remember ever seeing that one.  And the bottle looks like a slightly different shape from the standard ones as well.
> 
> I'm surprised to see that Fort William bottle as well, I don't think I've ever seen a Canadian 8 bubble from such a small city before.




it does seem like the Dominion is from Edmonton , the message on back is slightly different , not sure I've seen it on many 7 up bottles 

it would seem that they bottled 7up in Fort William for some time if there is an 8 bubble bottle , definitely a surprise that one exists from that area . not a tiny city but much smaller than Toronto or other Canadian cities which had 8 bubble bottles


----------



## iggyworf

Very cool 7up's. I also have never seen that slogan 'Sip It Slowly' on any 7up bottle, Canadian or American.


----------



## Canadacan

goaliewb said:


> great info post CC! thanks


Thanks!...glad you liked it, keep an eye on it as were always trying to add to it with the help from other members


----------



## Canadacan

Ok I have had the bottles with the "Sip it Slowly" slogan for ages, never posted them on this thread as originally the cut off was 53...the end of the swimsuit girl.
So I believe that slogan started in 42 (end of the 8 bubble) and went to 46 or 47 when they started to list the ingredients on the back.
Nice 8 bubble that Fort William is! I have photos of a Dominion bottling works 7up but forgot to post this past winter!...too many irons in my fire!..lol...thanks for posting those RCO.
So I know for a fact there is a Dominion Bottling Works that was located in Saskatoon, and quite positive there was one in Edmonton...I want to say they were affiliated but cant be certain at this time.


----------



## Canadacan

Here is an 8 bubble from Quebec I forgot to post.



And one from Valleyfield Que claimed as an 8 bubble but I have my doubts as the back looks to be post 1943.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Yeah I have my doubts about that Valleyfield one as well, the font looks completely wrong for an 8 bubble.


----------



## RCO

CanadianBottles said:


> Yeah I have my doubts about that Valleyfield one as well, the font looks completely wrong for an 8 bubble.




I have no idea , have to find the original post and why they claimed it was an 8 bubble but never posted a picture of the 8 bubbles , just the back which does not appear to be an 8 bubble bottle but still an unusual 7 up bottle from quebec either way


----------



## RCO

100 % sure the 7 up from Valleyfield is not an 8 bubble , compared the back to another 7 up bottle I've seen from quebec and its identical to the one from Megantic Quebec which is perhaps from the 40's or 50's , either way definitely not an 8 bubble bottle


----------



## RCO

was bored so updated the town/city names list , these seem to be the one's were 100 % sure exist and have been previously posted here , doubtful I've found everyone , sure there is still a few others out there we've yet to discover 

Vancouver BC 
 Victoria and Vancouver BC
 Nanaimo BC 
 Kelowna BC 
Kamloops BC

 Calgary Alberta
 Edmonton Alberta  
Blairmore Alberta 

Dominion Bottling Works 

 Saskatoon SK
 Yorkton SK

 Winnipeg Manitoba 
Brandon Manitoba 

 Fort Williams Ont 
 Kenora Ont 
 Timmins Ont 
 Sault Ste Marie Ont 
 Sudbury and North Bay Ont 
 Mount Forest Ont 
 Ottawa Ont 
 Toronto Ont 
 Toronto and Hamilton Ont
 Hamilton, London and Barrie Ont 


 Montreal Que 
 Quebec City Que 
 Megantic Que 
 Rougemont Que 
Valleyfield Que

 Halifax Nova Scotia

New Brunswick - Seven up Sussex ltd


----------



## Canadacan

Here's 3 that are missing,

Kamloops, BC
Blairmore, Alberta 
Soo Falls Brewing Co, Ont.


----------



## RCO

Canadacan said:


> Here's 3 that are missing,
> 
> Kamloops, BC
> Blairmore, Alberta
> Soo Falls Brewing Co, Ont.




soo falls is what I meant when I listed Sault Ste Marie , some people refer to it as the " Soo " , others by the full name , either way same bottle 


never heard of the Kamloops one before but its a large city so not surprising or Blairmore Alberta which is small so never though it have one 


is a few other places I'm virtually certain must have one , St John's Newfoundland being one , due to its size and isolation , would of had there own bottles but my searching online was unable to find one 

and who knows what ones might exist in Quebec as some from rather small places have been found , so is likely more we don't know about


----------



## RCO

went a little over board at the Toronto bottle show , but only bought 1 , 7 up bottle , this one is already listed but for some reason I didn't have one even though its from rather close by . is the Sudbury - North Bay bottle , not is great shape but I didn't pay much for it ,

 didn't see any new 7 up's at the show and others seemed to be from Toronto or no names on back


----------



## RCO

still haven't found a St john's 7 UP , but I did notice a St John's Newfoundland bottle on ebay , its for Royal Beverages which was a local bottler 

whats odd is it says " bottled by Seven UP ( eastern 1967 ) Limited St Johns Newfoundland , so perhaps there is an actual seven up bottle with the same markings


----------



## RCO

have a lead on yet another Seven Up Canada bottle , noticed this bottle sold on ebay . its from Prince Albert Saskatchewan . for Jamaica Dry 28 oz but its the writing on the back which caught my eye 

bottled by " Seven Up Prince Albert ltd "  Prince Albert Sask 


never seen a seven up bottle from that city but the fact there is a Jamaica Dry bottle from there would lead me to suspect there could very well be a Seven up with the same wording on back .

either way pretty strong evidence there was seven up bottling taking place in Prince Albert at some point , as to there being a bottle guess its up to us to find one if it exists 



https://www.ebay.ca/itm/RARE-28-oz-...092230?hash=item2ce9253ac6:g:VxEAAOSwBUtcs~FX


----------



## Historical-Info-Service

Okay, I'll add a few bottlers from out west that you guys have missed. I'll put the date and size of bottle I have from the bottler, as that might help.

SEVEN-UP TRAIL, Trail BC (7 oz 1953)
KOOTENAY SOFT DRINKS, Trail BC ( 10 oz 1963)
SEVEN-UP VANCOUVER, Victoria BC (7 oz 1951)
NATIONAL FRUIT CO, Medicine Hat Alta (7 oz 1956)
ARCTIC BEVERAGES, Flin Flon (7 oz 1959)
CRYSTAL SPRING BEVERAGE CO, Victoria BC (10 oz 1968)


----------



## RCO

Moosecop said:


> Okay, I'll add a few bottlers from out west that you guys have missed. I'll put the date and size of bottle I have from the bottler, as that might help.
> 
> SEVEN-UP TRAIL, Trail BC (7 oz 1953)
> KOOTENAY SOFT DRINKS, Trail BC ( 10 oz 1963)
> SEVEN-UP VANCOUVER, Victoria BC (7 oz 1951)
> NATIONAL FRUIT CO, Medicine Hat Alta (7 oz 1956)
> ARCTIC BEVERAGES, Flin Flon (7 oz 1959)
> CRYSTAL SPRING BEVERAGE CO, Victoria BC (10 oz 1968)



are these actual 7 up bottles with writing on the back ? or bottles that say from 7 up but not 7 up bottles 

also could you post a picture ? as we've never seen most of these


----------



## Historical-Info-Service

Yes, all 7-Up bottles.  I'll pull them all down and post a photo shortly.


----------



## RCO

Moosecop said:


> Yes, all 7-Up bottles.  I'll pull them all down and post a photo shortly.



interesting I always suspected we'd find more . other than Victoria BC the others don't seem to have been mentioned yet. I definitely haven't seen 7 up's from Trail BC , Medicine Hat Alberta or Flin Flon Manitoba .


----------



## CanadianBottles

I'd like to see those too!  I don't think I've ever seen any of those BC ones.


----------



## Historical-Info-Service




----------



## CanadianBottles

Those are great, I'm surprised that I've missed that Crystal Spring version all these years.  I think I might have seen the Victoria one before, not sure.  Pretty sure I haven't seen either of the Trail ones but didn't live close to there.


----------



## Canadacan

Cool!...Thanks for posting those, I don't think I've seen that Crystal Springs before.


----------



## goaliewb

Hey CanadaCan do you have this 7up NDNR (large one)?


----------



## Canadacan

goaliewb said:


> Hey CanadaCan do you have this 7up NDNR (large one)?



No that is one I don't have, but I've seen them several times over the last few years, most of them out east, can't recall one in western Canada.


----------



## RCO

happened to randomly come across a 7 up lady from Medicine Hat Alberta on etsy , there is one for sale , this bottle was mentioned but one has yet to be posted . this one is also from a different bottler " Superior Beverages " than the shield bottle in above picture .  






https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/739...ch_query=pop+bottles&ref=sr_gallery-2-1&pro=1


----------



## Canadacan

RCO said:


> happened to randomly come across a 7 up lady from Medicine Hat Alberta on etsy , there is one for sale , this bottle was mentioned but one has yet to be posted . this one is also from a different bottler " Superior Beverages " than the shield bottle in above picture .



Hey awesome!!!...that's a new one for me!...thanks for the link too, a friend of mine in Alberta would love to acquire this I think!


----------



## RCO

Canadacan said:


> Hey awesome!!!...that's a new one for me!...thanks for the link too, a friend of mine in Alberta would love to acquire this I think!



it can't be that common if neither of us have seen one before and we've both seen a lot of 7 up bottles I'd imagine


----------



## Canadacan

RCO said:


> it can't be that common if neither of us have seen one before and we've both seen a lot of 7 up bottles I'd imagine


I showed it to my friend and he has not seen it either, he does have one from Medicine had buts marked National Fruit Company ltd....So this Superior 7up is post 1947. I'm not sure which bottler had the franchise first as I've never researched either bottler, it's possible National bought out Superior.


----------



## RCO

a 7 up from Fort Frances Ontario just appeared on ebay , had wondered about that one as there was a listing in my book for 7up from there but this is the first bottle i've seen , there seems to be a a lot of city marked 7 up's from northern Ontario for some reason 

Fort Frances Brewing co ltd , Fort Frances Ont  on back 





https://www.ebay.ca/itm/7up-Bottle-...998861?hash=item365870748d:g:SgoAAOSwwrNd2Kl7


----------



## RCO

decided to update the list which continues to grow with the addition of several new cities from out west and Fort Frances bottle but sure there is still a few I'm missing



Vancouver BC
Victoria BC
Victoria and Vancouver BC
Nanaimo BC
Kelowna BC
Kamloops BC
Prince George BC
Trail BC

Calgary Alberta
Edmonton Alberta 
Blairmore Alberta
Medicine Hat Alberta

Dominion Bottling Works

Saskatoon SK
Yorkton SK
Prince Albert SK

Winnipeg Manitoba
Brandon Manitoba
Flin Flon Manitoba

Fort Williams Ont
Kenora Ont
Fort Frances Ont
Timmins Ont
Sault Ste Marie Ont / Soo Falls Brewing co
Sudbury and North Bay Ont
Mount Forest Ont
Ottawa Ont
Toronto Ont
Toronto and Hamilton Ont
Hamilton, London and Barrie Ont


Montreal Que
Quebec City Que
Megantic Que
Rougemont Que
Valleyfield Que

Halifax Nova Scotia

New Brunswick - Seven up Sussex ltd

Seven up Eastern ltd - St Johns Nfl


----------



## RCO

saw this online , fort William seven up already mentioned but its the back of a shield bottle , clearly says " seven up bottling company ( fort William ) limited Fort William Ontario ,

 thunder bay was called fort William before they changed the name if anyone is confused as to where its from


----------



## Canadacan

Another to ad to list...but I have no photo and can't recall if it was the shield or 7 bubble, guess that does not matter because this list is for cities in general.
Roses Ice Cream Ltd. - Prince George, B.C.


----------



## RCO

Canadacan said:


> Another to ad to list...but I have no photo and can't recall if it was the shield or 7 bubble, guess that does not matter because this list is for cities in general.
> Roses Ice Cream Ltd. - Prince George, B.C.




Prince George BC was one of the places not on the list I assumed might have a 7 up bottle but a city that I have virtually no information or pictures of any bottles for some reason . just a tough place to find info on bottlers for some reason


----------



## Canadacan

Well I'm a pretty happy camper with this one,.....my first 28oz NDNR 7up! It has a date code of 1966 and is from Consumers glass.
I posed the 10oz with it for size comparison.  Oh and BTW the new image uploader is awesome!!!


----------



## RCO

I found another 7 up bottle on the weekend , i'll post it when I get some pictures taken , but its a good one , from a city already listed but an entirely different version than we've seen before , looking thru all my 7 up pictures to try and see if I can find anything similar but so far nothing


----------



## RCO

well here is something I didn't expect to find this weekend , 7 up Swim version , entirely French version but not from Quebec , not sure I've seen an entirely French bottle from Quebec and wouldn't be at all surprised if one existed 

this one marked as being from " 7 up Bottling Co Ottawa Limited " which was the named used by the 7 up bottler in Ottawa in the 1950's 

assuming this bottle was used in the Hull / Gatineau area of quebec which is directly across the river from Ottawa or in predominately French speaking areas of Ottawa / rockland > Hawkesbury area which borders quebec and almost entirely French

on back of bottle 

Seven Up , Le Breuvage Qui " Ravigote " , contient , Eau carbonate , sucre , acide ,  citrique , citrate de sodium , 
essence derive d'huiles de citron et de limette 

Bon Pour Tous , Bon Pour Vous 

contenu 7 onces fl 

Seven up Bottling co ( Ottawa ) limited 

also has a date code on bottom -    D , 5 , D ( diamond ) , 2 -  V 928 - A


----------



## RCO

Seven Up, The Beverage That "Ravigotes", contains, Carbonated water, sugar, acid, citric, sodium citrate, essence derived from lemon and lime oils 

Good For All, Good For You 

content 7 fl ounces

according to google translate this is what it would say in English , although unsure what Ravigote means ? all I can find online is its some sort of sauce for French cuisine , which doesn't really make sense for use on a soda bottle


----------



## RCO

searched online some more , definitely was an entirely French swim bottle used briefly ? in Quebec 

found a picture of one online , however no city name on it , also saw one from Quebec City , both are very similar to the Ottawa version I found


----------



## Canadacan

That's cool....my all French in marked Montreal.
So the phrase , "Le Breuvage Qui " Ravigote " basically translates to 'the drink that delights' or in another search it adds an r to the end and means ' to perk up'


----------



## RCO

Canadacan said:


> That's cool....my all French in marked Montreal.
> So the phrase , "Le Breuvage Qui " Ravigote " basically translates to 'the drink that delights' or in another search it adds an r to the end and means ' to perk up'



makes sense there'd be an all French Montreal 7 up , bit of a surprise to find an all French Ottawa 7 up . bottles entirely French wouldn't be common to find from Ottawa , can't think of many if any , but doubtful this bottle used in Ottawa , likely bottled there but being sent to somewhere nearby that was largely French like Hull / Gatineau area

the city had some bilingual bottles ? feel like those would be more common than one entirely French


----------



## CanadianBottles

Wow that's a great find!  Definitely never seen that one before, I doubt it's at all common since even the English Ottawa bottles are pretty rare finds.  It was a fairly common practice for companies in Montreal to have a bottle in each language if they had wide distribution, I suspect that each seller could request their preferred language so these may have been used in the French parts of Ottawa as well as on the Quebec side.


----------



## Canadacan

I picked up another 7up NDNR 28oz er, this one however is from Dominion glass also dated 1966.
At first glance it looks pretty close but the first obvious difference is the absence of the super fine ribs on the shoulder.
Second is the base, being marked Dominion glass and it lacks a serial # or folio #.
Third is the base size is wider and much straighter...it's approxemently 2 3/4 inches across vs the Consumers at 2 1/2 inches.
And fourth is the 'You like It - it Likes You' print is a tad larger and slightly stretched out which changes the vertical alignment of the letters.
Sorry my inner geek just came out!..lol

Dominion on the left



 

Dominion on the bottom




Dominion on the left


----------



## RCO

though I'd include a picture of the early 60's era 7 up can I found the other day , this picture is from the day I found it , before it was lightly cleaned . is now some more white showing , with several rusty areas . 

on back its marked Dominion Seven up co Toronto

I though the tents might push out a bit as they often do with newer cans but metal didn't seem to have much give with out risk of further damaging the can . but still a neat item to actually find in the wild


----------



## JKL

I like finding the old cans.  Amazing they survive outdoors like that.
I have a few various can is similar conditions.  Great survivors.  Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Canadacan

I'm going to have to check my 10oz NDNR bottles to see is they have that fine ribbed shoulder.... or if I even have one made by Consumers Glass.


----------



## martyfoley

Canadacan, do you have a 16 ounce 7up bottle (1973) commemorating the Ohio State Buckeyes?  I have one for sale.  Just thought I would let you know.


----------



## Canadacan

martyfoley said:


> Canadacan, do you have a 16 ounce 7up bottle (1973) commemorating the Ohio State Buckeyes?  I have one for sale.  Just thought I would let you know.


No I actually do not, but I only collect Canadian 7up items.....I do however collect USA Orange Crush!


----------



## RCO

saw this one online , it was mentioned in list but never posted a picture of it , also have a picture of a shield bottle from Saskatoon SK 

this bottle is the swim version from Saskatoon Saskatchewan 


Seven Up Bottling Co - Saskatoon Saskatchewan


----------



## RCO

also found this picture of a shield bottle from Saskatoon in my pictures , not sure its been posted to this thread yet , didn't see it when I looked thru


----------



## RCO

not sure if you saw that I found a large 7 up no deposit bottle in a mid 60's era can dump earlier this week  . it appears to have had a paper label at some point , but has similar No deposit No return markings along the top edge as other 7 up bottles

has a white cap on it " 7 UP , The Uncola "


----------



## RCO

found this in a local dump the other day , a 70's era return for deposit bottle , no cap but otherwise good condition for being outdoors , surprised they threw it out considering it had a deposit at the time


----------



## RCO

came across another 7up bottle in the wild , found this one in a small dump near a lake . it appears to have a date of 1949 on the bottom , red paint has faded away from being outdoors , has the sip it slowly wording on the back and you like 7up , 7up likes you 

from 7 up ( ONTARIO ) limited Toronto


----------



## RCO

just noticed this one on ebay , suspected there might be some more from the east coast but was no aware of one from Sydney Nova Scotia , although it was a large industrial city back then so maybe it shouldn't be a huge surprise but I wasn't expecting to find one from there 

this one is in poor condition and photo not great but appears to read 7 up bottling co ltd North Sydney NS but seller refers to it as Havelock beverages Sydney NS but solid proof one does exist
















__





						Old Vintage 7 UP Havelock Beverages Sydney Nova Scotia ACL Soda Pop Bottle for sale | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for Old Vintage 7 UP Havelock Beverages Sydney Nova Scotia ACL Soda Pop Bottle. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## Canadacan

Hey awesome finds! Yes you mentioned the NDNR 7up, I may actually be acquiring one with the paper label intact.


----------



## RCO

Canadacan said:


> Hey awesome finds! Yes you mentioned the NDNR 7up, I may actually be acquiring one with the paper label intact.



I've found some interesting 7up items lately , also found some cans which weren't posted to this thread , seems to be a lot of 7up stuff out there waiting to be found . 

the bottle I found today had been sitting there since the early 50's and that dump wasn't really that hard to find , not sure if anyone has dug or picked thru it before but I always enjoy finding the old 7up swim bottles


----------



## RCO

was looking at some population figures for Sydney NS and Cape Breton NS 

seemed to have a higher population in the 40's and 50's when the port and coal mining still active there . Sydney seemed to be around 30,000 and cape Breton area around 120,000-130,000 , so there was a large enough population to support a bottler and its isolated location it need to have its own supply of bottles

Havelock bottling company was one of the larger bottlers in cape breton and appears to have operated for some time , listed as bottler for brands like orange crush and pepsi , doesn't mention 7up 







						NovaMuse : Manufacturer : Havelock Home Bottling Co. [1075]
					






					www.novamuse.ca


----------



## RCO

also found some 7 up cans recently , some metal and some aluminum  , these are 2 I found in a 90's era dumping near an old municipal dump

one is the thin metal version from late 80's/early 90's , some rust obviously and minor damage , but a lot of the logo and colour is still there

also a 7 up light from 90's , aluminum can , can't recall finding either of these cans before


----------



## RCO

an ebay seller from quebec had these for sale , all already mentioned but his pictures are a lot better than ones I had previously 

- montreal swim 
- Claire Fontaine ( quebec city ) swim 
- seven up quebec swim


----------



## RCO

decided to update the list which continues to grow with the addition of new bottles from places in Canada I wouldn't of suspected had one



 Vancouver BC
 Victoria BC
 Victoria and Vancouver BC
 Nanaimo BC
 Kelowna BC
 Kamloops BC
 Prince George BC
 Trail BC

 Calgary Alberta
 Edmonton Alberta 
 Blairmore Alberta
 Medicine Hat Alberta

 Dominion Bottling Works

 Saskatoon SK
 Yorkton SK
 Prince Albert SK

 Winnipeg Manitoba
 Brandon Manitoba
 Flin Flon Manitoba

 Fort Williams Ont
 Kenora Ont
 Fort Frances Ont
 Timmins Ont
 Sault Ste Marie Ont / Soo Falls Brewing co
 Sudbury and North Bay Ont
 Mount Forest Ont
 Ottawa Ont
 Ottawa Ont - French version
 Toronto Ont
 Toronto and Hamilton Ont
 Hamilton, London and Barrie Ont
 Petawawa Ont


 Montreal Que
 Quebec City Que
 Megantic Que
 Rougemont Que
 Valleyfield Que
 Seven up Quebec ltd

 Halifax Nova Scotia
 Sydney Nova Scotia

 New Brunswick - Seven up Sussex ltd

 Seven up Eastern ltd - St Johns Nfl


----------



## RCO

surprise find of a marked 7 up bottle from Eastern Ontario which wa not previously mentioned , in fact I never knew this bottler bottled seven up back then .

its from E Giesebrecht Petawawa also known as Vitality beverages , which was the bottler in Petawawa Ontario and would of serviced the Ottawa valley area , the large military base there and Pembroke area 

but never seen one marked from that town before  , its a swim version from late 40's early 50's , a seller from quebec had it for sale online and price was reasonable so I bought it


----------



## Donas12

Just loved this thread! Thanks to all who have contributed over time.
Here is another one...
North Battleford SK - Maple Leaf Beverages


----------



## RCO

Donas12 said:


> Just loved this thread! Thanks to all who have contributed over time.
> Here is another one...
> North Battleford SK - Maple Leaf Beverages




haven't seen that one before , assumed I was missing a couple from sask as seemed to be a couple bigger places not on my list 

is that a shield bottle ? assume there'd also be a swim bottle with similar markings


----------



## Donas12

Here’s a bottle... 1950s Co2 that is heavy as a tank !


----------



## Burkenhill

RCO said:


> came across another 7up bottle in the wild , found this one in a small dump near a lake . it appears to have a date of 1949 on the bottom , red paint has faded away from being outdoors , has the sip it slowly wording on the back and you like 7up , 7up likes you
> 
> from 7 up ( ONTARIO ) limited Toronto
> 
> View attachment 207470View attachment 207471


In my 7up bottle collection (1935 to 1953 and only Slenderizing and Swim lady bottles) I have only 2 bottles that have the slogan on the back, "Sip It Slowly Taste Each Sip Enjoy The Finer Flavor".  One was bottled in Saskatoon, the other in Vancouver.  All the other approximately 100 bottles are from the US.  My conclusion is that it is a uniquely Canadian version of back labels 2 and 3 from the mid 1940's.  I look forward to somebody proving me wrong and telling about a US bottle with that slogan on it.


----------



## Canadacan

Burkenhill said:


> In my 7up bottle collection (1935 to 1953 and only Slenderizing and Swim lady bottles) I have only 2 bottles that have the slogan on the back, "Sip It Slowly Taste Each Sip Enjoy The Finer Flavor".  One was bottled in Saskatoon, the other in Vancouver.  All the other approximately 100 bottles are from the US.  My conclusion is that it is a uniquely Canadian version of back labels 2 and 3 from the mid 1940's.  I look forward to somebody proving me wrong and telling about a US bottle with that slogan on it.


I believe that to be true!...thanks for your contributions! RCO has been a major help on this thread and does up a list once in a while.
In Canada 7up is the only real major brand that we can find all these cities and towns.
Great stuff fella's!!!


----------



## SODABOB

Even though I have not seen the "Sip It Slowly - Taste Each Sip - Enjoy The Finer Flavor"  slogan on any 7-Up bottles from the United States, it was used in ads in the U.S.  

*McAllen, Texas ~ 1939*






* Magazine ~ 1945






Store Display ~ Lamville, Iowa ~ 1939



*


----------



## RCO

still haven't found a newfoundland seven up bottle but did see a cap on ebay marked seven up eastern ltd st johns . if they had a marked cap pretty sure there'd be a bottle out there , even if they weren't marking the bottles from st johns by this point in time ( the 70's ish ) high likely hood there is a swim bottle from there as I found a couple from NS which is nearby


----------



## RCO

found this 7 up metal cap the other day , oddly was inside a small glass jar  , it was in same 70's dump site as the 7 up bottle I found earlier this year on page 14 . 

it didn't have a cap so wondering if its from that bottle ? or could be from another 7 up bottle as was others in that dump 

 says " the uncola " featues ingredients and 7 up logo in green


----------



## Canadacan

Definitely a 70's cap...could have been from that bottle.


----------



## RCO

Canadacan said:


> Definitely a 70's cap...could have been from that bottle.



might of been from that bottle , not sure what other 7 up bottles were found there I can't seem to find a picture of them but know they were different than the nice acl one I found this year , feel like they had caps though and were missing paper label


----------



## RCO

already mentioned the Halifax Nova Scotia 7 up bottle but saw this picture on ebay of one for sale and I think its a lot nicer , its on ebay a seller from Europe posted it but bottle is from atlantic Canada


----------



## Canadacan

That's a nice one!


----------



## RCO

Canadacan said:


> That's a nice one!



I'm not really sure how common or uncommon a 7 up from NS would be ? haven't seen many online but never been to nova scotia to check in person , might be easier to find there


----------



## RCO

found this on the weekend in a large dump , somehow it had survived , couple other similar 7 up cans nearby and they had mostly rusted away . somewhat uncommon to find cans from this era in the wild that haven't mostly rusted by now 

not sure of the exact years when it was used , would assume late 80's , the artwork on can has a date of 1985 , the red paint has mostly faded away but green and white still there

whats odd is its 7 up but raspberry flavoured called " raspberry chill "  , never had or heard of raspberry flavoured 7 up before , would have to assume this was a very short lived trial product that didn't generate enough sales to justify keeping , in general I don't think raspberry flavoured pop is that common compared to other berries like cherry or cranberry flavours


----------



## Mjbottle

RCO said:


> had you seen the no deposit no return shield 7 up I found swimming ? had posted to before but not sure if you saw it .
> 
> View attachment 173796View attachment 173797


Have you ever seen the 28oz no deposit no return?


----------



## RCO

Mjbottle said:


> Have you ever seen the 28oz no deposit no return?



not sure , seen a few different larger sized no deposit 7 up bottles before , don't really collect many larger bottles


----------



## Canadacan

That came into play in Canada right around 89-93 I believe, I have a Fido dido calendar stashed..can't recall the year, maybe 1990.
There was a whole series of cans, 8 or so..and there was also an orange chill flavor. I have all this stuff packed away.
Hard to believe it's coming up on 30 years soon!


----------



## RCO

Canadacan said:


> That came into play in Canada right around 89-93 I believe, I have a Fido dido calendar stashed..can't recall the year, maybe 1990.
> There was a whole series of cans, 8 or so..and there was also an orange chill flavor. I have all this stuff packed away.
> Hard to believe it's coming up on 30 years soon!



there was a very rusted Orange chill can nearby , could seen the orange slice and 7 up logo that was about it . I haven't found any of the other fido dido cans , don't imagine many have survived well in the outdoors 

was this the only time 7 up ever did a raspberry flavour ? don't recall anything similar . can recall a couple different attempts at tropical or citrus flavours but the raspberry one seems more unique


----------



## Canadacan

RCO said:


> there was a very rusted Orange chill can nearby , could seen the orange slice and 7 up logo that was about it . I haven't found any of the other fido dido cans , don't imagine many have survived well in the outdoors
> 
> was this the only time 7 up ever did a raspberry flavour ? don't recall anything similar . can recall a couple different attempts at tropical or citrus flavours but the raspberry one seems more unique


I think this was the only time they did that flavor. There was a cherry flavor as well, at least in the USA...I don't remember if it was in Canada.


----------



## RCO

Canadacan said:


> I think this was the only time they did that flavor. There was a cherry flavor as well, at least in the USA...I don't remember if it was in Canada.



would imagine it was something they only tried once , it seems like there always trying to come up with new flavour combinations for those brands but nothing ever ends up lasting too long before it quickly disappears from store shelves 


don't think we've ever had cherry 7 up in Canada , if there were variety stores selling it , they were selling US canned pop , which is common in a lot of the Asian owned independent variety stores here , some will have all kinds of flavours you've never seen before


----------



## RCO

came across a picture of an aluminum "orange chill " can when searching thru some cans online , you can see how bright the colour was originally on these cans , typical green/white 7up colour but orange really stands out


----------



## RyanDevion

RCO said:


> was right there is more out there , at a different antique mall in southern Ontario and saw an unusual 7 up bottle from Northwestern Ontario . believe it was previously mentioned that there might be a Kenora bottle although no one could find a picture of one . I didn't buy this bottle as its mostly faded on the front but clearly labeled as being from Kenora Ontario
> 
> checked my bottle book and is no listing for Seven Up Kenora or does it list any seven up bottler in Kenora but clearly there was one .
> 
> 
> View attachment 185170View attachment 185171


Beauty of a bottle . I have one from silver Lake beverage, Kenora Ontario. With the swim suit girl and one with out. Nice bottles for sure . The one I have is 1941 I believe, contains a note inside from the previous owner signed and dated . Figured I'd share


----------



## RCO

RyanDevion said:


> Beauty of a bottle . I have one from silver Lake beverage, Kenora Ontario. With the swim suit girl and one with out. Nice bottles for sure . The one I have is 1941 I believe, contains a note inside from the previous owner signed and dated . Figured I'd share



there is a listing in my book for silver lake beverage co , listed 1941-1965 , but might of lasted a bit longer as book stops at 65 

do you have a picture ?


----------



## RyanDevion

RCO said:


> there is a listing in my book for silver lake beverage co , listed 1941-1965 , but might of lasted a bit longer as book stops at 65
> 
> do you have a picture ?


Interesting. I wasn't aware of that. Here's a few pictures of the 7oz 7up bottles . Silver Lake beverage


----------



## RCO

RyanDevion said:


> Interesting. I wasn't aware of that. Here's a few pictures of the 7oz 7up bottles . Silver Lake beverage



the sip is slowly wording seems to be found on early 7 up swim bottles so it does seem like it could be from early 40's . only seen 1 seven up kenora before ( the one I posted , it was at an antique mall in southern Ontario ) 

I'm not from anywhere near Kenora and obviously never searched for bottles in that area , northern Ontario does seem to have a lot of marked 7 up bottles though for some reason , is a couple others from other places up north like Thunder Bay , Timmins , Sault ste Marie and North Bay /Sudbury


----------



## RCO

happened to come across another early 7 up bottle from Toronto Ontario . found it at a new antique store up north of where I live . I traded the owner a couple extra common bottles that I had and got this in return . 

obviously missing a lot of the original paint but it is an 8 bubble bottle from the late 30's . not sure where he found it , but city where store was located saw a lot of traffic back in the 30's , had a lot of railways , summer camps/small lakeside resorts and a major tourist attraction of that era . so someone from down south could of brought it there or maybe seven up was being sold there that early ? I don't know 

you can see the neck is embossed " 7 up " and so is bottom , can't really read the wording on back but matches the other 7 up 8 bubble bottles I have


----------



## Canadacan

Nice!...any ghosting on the back that can be seen for a city? Mine with the same neck embossing is marked Toronto.


----------



## RCO

Canadacan said:


> Nice!...any ghosting on the back that can be seen for a city? Mine with the same neck embossing is marked Toronto.



its the same marking as other 2 that I have , 7 up Ontario - Toronto 

never found any others this early marked as being from anywhere else although I think a couple others may exist like Montreal ?


----------



## CanadianBottles

RCO said:


> its the same marking as other 2 that I have , 7 up Ontario - Toronto
> 
> never found any others this early marked as being from anywhere else although I think a couple others may exist like Montreal ?


There's definitely a neck-embossed one from Vancouver, I assume Montreal must have one but I don't remember ever seeing one before.


----------



## Canadacan

CanadianBottles said:


> There's definitely a neck-embossed one from Vancouver, I assume Montreal must have one but I don't remember ever seeing one before.


Yes but the embossing is different, Dominion glass vs Consumers glass.


----------



## RCO

CanadianBottles said:


> There's definitely a neck-embossed one from Vancouver, I assume Montreal must have one but I don't remember ever seeing one before.


not entirely sure if there is one from Quebec or not , there is 8 bubble 7 up's but one I had picture of had painted neck not embossed 

there is for sure one from Vancouver , don't imagine there was many being used that early in Canada


----------



## RCO

noticed this one on ebay from Victoriaville Quebec , a city not previously listed so a new one from that province .  makes me start to wonder exactly how many places in quebec bottled 7 up back then . as I wasn't aware of this one but Victoriaville is around 45,000 people so its a larger town in that area and would of had bottlers back then

somewhat faded swim bottle , French/English on back , bottled by L Lafrance - Victoriaville Que


----------



## logan.the.collector

Canadacan said:


> Yes I have that bottle....and the carton ...do not have the one that came after with the vertical 7UP none shield version, sure wish we had the NDNR in ACL's though!
> 
> View attachment 173806


This is a very late reply to your 2016 post, but I have a pair of the vertical logo 7UP no deposit bottles. Always thought they were cooler than the no deposit Pepsi bottles/etc.


----------



## Canadacan

logan.the.collector said:


> This is a very late reply to your 2016 post, but I have a pair of the vertical logo 7UP no deposit bottles. Always thought they were cooler than the no deposit Pepsi bottles/etc.


And of course I now have them!..lol


----------



## RCO

found some 7 up swim bottles for sale online in atlantic Canada , though maybe some might be marked as being from east coast bottlers but so far only 1 seller has replied back and none posted pictures of back of bottle

first pic is the 7 up swim marked - Toronto , Hamilton , London , barrie according to owner

second pic - is a dirty 7 up swim possibly found in the water ?

third pic - a couple seven up bottles , 1 a swim and others shield , owner said he didn't know the cities and hasn't replied back

fourth pic - 2 older looking swim bottles , ( just noticed there marked red US pat office so there not Canadian but still older swim bottles )


----------



## tsims

Just wondering if you have this bottle in your collection and if you do what you can tell me about it. Apologize for the bad pictures they (4) are all so much nicer than show. Maybe need to clean inside better. The bottom reads Country Club Beverage Company Limited Vancouver, BC marks are a 7up in middle with the up underscored. Bottler marks diamond with D in middle (Dominion i think) with a 79- to the right. Would it be 1897? or do those numbers have nothing to do with date?


----------



## RCO

tsims said:


> Just wondering if you have this bottle in your collection and if you do what you can tell me about it. Apologize for the bad pictures they (4) are all so much nicer than show. Maybe need to clean inside better. The bottom reads Country Club Beverage Company Limited Vancouver, BC marks are a 7up in middle with the up underscored. Bottler marks diamond with D in middle (Dominion i think) with a 79- to the right. Would it be 1897? or do those numbers have nothing to do with date?



is it a 30 oz bottle , I don't have any that big ? it looks big , 

not from 1897 , would be 30's or 40's era


----------



## RCO

update got a reply for bottle # 2 I though was found swimming but owner said he couldn't read back and didn't see a city , I think its likely still there but faded away but he still couldn't see anything


----------



## RyanDevion

Canadacan said:


> No that is one I don't have, but I've seen them several times over the last few years, most of them out east, can't recall one in western Canada.


----------



## brent little

Pretty cool stuff, Dont collect anything even close to this age, nice to see though.


----------



## RCO

this one was mentioned or I featured a related bottle with the marking on back from this bottler , saw on ebay a Prince Albert Sask swim bottle don't think I've seen it before 

Seven Up Prince Albert Ltd - Prince Albert Sask


----------



## SKjugcollector

Here are the  different 7 UPs that I have from Saskatchewan.  If there any more from different towns I would love to hear about it, picture even better.


----------



## RCO

decided  the list needed an update which continues to grow with the addition of new bottles from places in Canada I wouldn't of suspected had one



 Vancouver BC
 Victoria BC
 Victoria and Vancouver BC
 Nanaimo BC
 Kelowna BC
 Kamloops BC
 Prince George BC
 Trail BC

 Calgary Alberta
 Edmonton Alberta 
 Blairmore Alberta
 Medicine Hat Alberta

 Dominion Bottling Works

 Saskatoon SK
 Yorkton SK
 Prince Albert SK
 North Battleford SK 
 Battleford SK 
 Regina SK

 Winnipeg Manitoba
 Brandon Manitoba
 Flin Flon Manitoba

 Fort Williams Ont
 Kenora Ont
 Fort Frances Ont
 Timmins Ont
 Sault Ste Marie Ont / Soo Falls Brewing co
 Sudbury and North Bay Ont
 Mount Forest Ont
 Ottawa Ont
 Ottawa Ont - French version
 Toronto Ont
 Toronto and Hamilton Ont
 Hamilton, London and Barrie Ont
 Petawawa Ont


 Montreal Que
 Quebec City Que
 Megantic Que
 Rougemont Que
 Valleyfield Que
 Victoriaville , Que
 Seven up Quebec ltd

 Halifax Nova Scotia
 Sydney Nova Scotia

 New Brunswick - Seven up Sussex ltd

 Seven up Eastern ltd - St Johns Nfl


----------



## RCO

SKjugcollector said:


> Here are the  different 7 UPs that I have from Saskatchewan.  If there any more from different towns I would love to hear about it, picture even better.



no I don't know of any others , have a couple I didn't even have listed , I had strongly suspected there was a regina bottle but hadn't seen it yet 

feel like the north battleford one was mentioned but hadn't seen the battleford version 

what other towns in Sask would of been big enough back then to have a seven up bottler ?


----------



## SKjugcollector

G&J Watt Regina
HP'S North Battleford
Laing's Weyburn 
Pachal'S Yorkton
Rose Beverages Prince Albert
Starlite Saskatoon

These are all bottlers that could have bottled 7up, maybe because another bottler in that region already had the rights or they had their own version of 7up they didn't bother. Still keeping an eye out for any that might pop out.

Dominion Saskatoon I think was the earliest bottler of 7up in Saskatchewan, they were affiliated with Dominion Bottlers Edmonton.  I've seen bottle caps with the two bottlers name on them.

The bottle on the left has Dominion bottlers embossed at the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## RCO

SKjugcollector said:


> G&J Watt Regina
> HP'S North Battleford
> Laing's Weyburn
> Pachal'S Yorkton
> Rose Beverages Prince Albert
> Starlite Saskatoon
> 
> These are all bottlers that could have bottled 7up, maybe because another bottler in that region already had the rights or they had their own version of 7up they didn't bother. Still keeping an eye out for any that might pop out.
> 
> Dominion Saskatoon I think was the earliest bottler of 7up in Saskatchewan, they were affiliated with Dominion Bottlers Edmonton.  I've seen bottle caps with the two bottlers name on them.
> 
> The bottle on the left has Dominion bottlers embossed at the bottom of the bottle.




for Ontario and Quebec there is so many possible bottlers for seven up , which is why its been to hard to try and id all the different bottles , some listed in my book as bottling it but no marked bottles . also been some not even listed as bottling seven up that I've found bottles from such as Petawawa which was a total surprise 

so for Sask with the smaller number of bottlers and cities large enough to have one. the list of possible seven up bottlers is smaller and easier to determine , I can't see there being a lot we don't already have listed but could still be the odd one


I haven't seen that embossed seven from dominion Saskatoon before , there is an embossed seven up bottle from Toronto its from the 30's so yours is likely fairly early too


----------



## Historical-Info-Service

RCO said:


> haven't seen that one before , assumed I was missing a couple from sask as seemed to be a couple bigger places not on my list
> 
> is that a shield bottle ? assume there'd also be a swim bottle with similar markings


Definitely a swim girl bottle - 1949-1953.  Has the cursive Fresh Up at the top and no lithium citrate in the ingredients.  When the shield label came out in 1954, You Like It It Likes You was moved up near the top and onto one line, and Fresh up was moved down and printed in jumbled lower case (except the F).  They did not do this on US bottles however.  Canadian bottles are relatively easy to date in ranges because of the variations of the back labelling.


----------



## Historical-Info-Service

RCO said:


> surprise find of a marked 7 up bottle from Eastern Ontario which wa not previously mentioned , in fact I never knew this bottler bottled seven up back then .
> 
> its from E Giesebrecht Petawawa also known as Vitality beverages , which was the bottler in Petawawa Ontario and would of serviced the Ottawa valley area , the large military base there and Pembroke area
> 
> but never seen one marked from that town before  , its a swim version from late 40's early 50's , a seller from quebec had it for sale online and price was reasonable so I bought it
> 
> View attachment 211143View attachment 211144


Actually a mid 40's bottle - no ingredients listed on the label.  Not sure of the exact year they put ingredients on, but no later than 1947.


----------



## Historical-Info-Service

RCO said:


> this one was mentioned or I featured a related bottle with the marking on back from this bottler , saw on ebay a Prince Albert Sask swim bottle don't think I've seen it before
> 
> Seven Up Prince Albert Ltd - Prince Albert Sask
> 
> View attachment 217343View attachment 217343View attachment 217344View attachment 217344


Ha ha.  I had never seen it before and as far as I know I was only missing 3 bottlers from western Canada, so I bought it yesterday!!  Saw this post about 15 minutes ago when I came on here to see if Prince Albert was listed and said to myself "that bottle sure looks like the one I just bought."


----------



## SKjugcollector

I know that the eight bubble bottle has the bubbles on the shield ,Is the eight bubbles that are over the lady considered an eight bubble also? The bottle on the left has eight bubbles over her, one foot and no visible fingers. I believe it's older than the one on the right.


----------



## SKjugcollector

Is there a time period for the bottle with a small f in fresh and (with) in small letters as to the the bottles with a capitol F and (WITH) in capitols. These are in the bottles with just the shield.


----------



## RCO

Moosecop said:


> Ha ha.  I had never seen it before and as far as I know I was only missing 3 bottlers from western Canada, so I bought it yesterday!!  Saw this post about 15 minutes ago when I came on here to see if Prince Albert was listed and said to myself "that bottle sure looks like the one I just bought."



prince albert SK was already listed cause I had seen another bottle online with seven up wording on the back but the bottle on ebay was first swim seven up from there I had found a good enough picture of to post to site

it would of been the same bottle , an ebay seller from Hamilton Ontario has been listing a lot of interesting bottles lately at reasonable prices  , not sure who they are but hadn't seen them before

its the only seven up bottle they've posted so far , not sure how it made its way to Ontario ?


----------



## Historical-Info-Service

SKjugcollector said:


> Is there a time period for the bottle with a small f in fresh and (with) in small letters as to the the bottles with a capitol F and (WITH) in capitols. These are in the bottles with just the shield.View attachment 218111


the bottles with "fresh up" (no capitals, not jumbled) first appeared in 1960.  I have 12 oz bottles from April/May with that font (Regina, no city), but also with the "jumbled" font (Vancouver).  In 7 oz bottles, I don't have any overlap - April/May are the jumbled font (Regina), and Nov/Dec are the straight lower case (also Regina).  But I don't have any other 1960 samples of 7 oz to compare to


----------



## Historical-Info-Service

SKjugcollector said:


> I know that the eight bubble bottle has the bubbles on the shield ,Is the eight bubbles that are over the lady considered an eight bubble also? The bottle on the left has eight bubbles over her, one foot and no visible fingers. I believe it's older than the one on the right.View attachment 218110


8 bubble refers to the number of bubbles around the 7 Up logo.  If you show me the backs/bottoms of those two bottles, I can tell you the dates.  I need to look at the various (25) swim girl bottles in my collection and see if there is a distinct patter to the number of bubbles above the head and one leg/two leg that can be used to narrow down dates (particularly on Consumers Glass bottles without date codes).


----------



## SKjugcollector

The embossed       triangle with c inside and 6 at bottom
2- c diamond 6 over 6937  with 2 at bottom
3- triangle with c   5031  over 7
4- triangle with c  5031  over 7   the c and 7 are very hard to make out
5- triangle with c  5031  over 2
6- B diamond with D inside  7    6937-B  over 8

Thanks for your time and info


----------



## RCO

just came across this one online , pictures aren't great but is a seven up bottle from Windsor Ontario . that city is a long way from where I live which might explain why I've never seen one before , same seller also has a squirt bottle marked Windsor 

although is a listing in my book for seven up bottling co Windsor from the 1940's - 60's so I though there might be a bottle from them 

this one is a swim bottle marked " seven up bottling co Windsor Ontario " on  back


----------



## RCO

also came across a picture of a shield bottle from Halifax Nova Scotia . had already posted the swim bottle but hadn't seen this version yet 

marked " 7 UP Maritimes limited HALIFAX NS "


----------



## SKjugcollector

Here is a bottle that I would love to add to my collection


----------



## RCO

more evidence of seven up bottling in St Johns Newfoundland a bottle cap is on ebay 

marked " seven up eastern 1967 ltd St Johns NFL "  

so someone was definitely bottling seven up there but no sign of a bottle yet 














						1967 NEWFOUNDLAND ST. JOHN'S 7 UP SODA BOTTLE CAP - YOU WIN 5C - CONTEST  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1967 NEWFOUNDLAND ST. JOHN'S 7 UP SODA BOTTLE CAP - YOU WIN 5C - CONTEST at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## RCO

another seven up bottle from Halifax NS , this one a swim bottle similar to the other 2 but marked

"  Evangeline Beverages ( NS ) ltd - Halifax NS " 

and a paper label seven up from New Glasgow Nova Scotia , feel like that town was mentioned before or that I had found something about seven up being bottled there but never seen a bottle before . this picture is from a private collection I came across online , he doesn't mention much else about it but bottler was called " monarch mineral springs "


----------



## RCO

an 8 bubble seven up bottle from Toronto has suddenly appeared on ebay , same seller also has an Atlanta Ga 8 bubble and Troy NY 8 bubble . oddly Atlanta one marked on bottom not back acl

I have a couple 7 up 8 bubbles from Toronto but all are in rough condition , either found outdoors or in lakes . this one has full acl paint 






















						TORONTO ONTARIO CANADA  Bubble Girl 7up Soda Pop Bottle 8 Bubble Embossed Neck  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for TORONTO ONTARIO CANADA  Bubble Girl 7up Soda Pop Bottle 8 Bubble Embossed Neck at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## RCO

so far only seen 1 Seven Up ad in the papers I've looked thru but this one is a good one , dates from 1950 and features a swim bottle 

" fresh up with seven up "  was only 5 cents for a bottle


----------



## Crushy

Hi.  New to the site.   I'm a mostly a Crush guy, but this is a great thread on all things 7up.   Noted a discussion a couple of months back about different places that had a 7-up bottler and speculation over Regina possibly having one.    Was cruising Facebook Marketplace not long after and found these posted for sale.  For those really interested, they're going cheap...     https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1249826808686927/?ref=search&referral_code=undefined


----------



## Canadacan

Yeah those are nice 12oz...somewhere in this thread the 7oz Regina are posted.


----------



## RCO

Medicine Hat Alberta is already listed but noticed a shield version for national fruit co medicine hat on ebay  . which is different than the swim bottle I posted


----------



## RCO

found some new information on seven up bottling in atlantic Canada . is an old government of Canada publication from 1953 , 57 that lists all the soda bottlers at the time 

looking thru the list for Nova Scotia , is 4 for seven up . 2 already mentioned ( Halifax and New Glasgow ) but 2 I haven't heard of before 

 Bridgetown and Bridgewater 

Bridgetown is a small town in Annapolis county on the bay of fundy so would of been a small bottler ( also not listed in 53 list but is by 57 )  

Bridgewater is a town on the south shore , south of Halifax . bit bigger so perhaps a larger operation . i'll keep an eye out for a bottle from this one as I suspect there is one


----------



## RCO

that publication also lists a seven up bottler in New Brunswick 


Seven up ( Saint John ) ltd -  Saint John

so very possible there is a seven up bottle marked as being from that city . i'll keep an eye out for one .


----------



## tsims

I have a seven up bottle by Nanaimo Bottling Works (BC)


----------



## tsims

RCO said:


> Medicine Hat Alberta is already listed but noticed a shield version for national fruit co medicine hat on ebay  . which is different than the swim bottle I posted
> 
> View attachment 221024View attachment 221024View attachment 221025View attachment 221025


Nice! I've never seen one before. I'm sure a lot of collectors would love the bottle.


----------



## Canadacan

Crushy said:


> Hi.  New to the site.   I'm a mostly a Crush guy, but this is a great thread on all things 7up.   Noted a discussion a couple of months back about different places that had a 7-up bottler and speculation over Regina possibly having one.    Was cruising Facebook Marketplace not long after and found these posted for sale.  For those really interested, they're going cheap...     https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1249826808686927/?ref=search&referral_code=undefined


Yeah I noticed those...and they are 12oz too! A person could really amass a big collection going for all the 7oz, 10oz, 12oz, and quarts in Canada!


----------



## RCO

found this on the weekend at a nearby dump , had actually found this dump years ago its not very far from where I live but someone I missed this 28 oz seven up bottle which was lying on the surface under some leaves in a small area of rusted food cans I hadn't found years ago .

unfortuently the acl is mostly gone by now , however I wonder what it would of been like if I had found it a few years earlier

think this bottle is from the early 60's , never found a 28 oz shield 7 up bottle before

no city on back , " you like it , it likes you " along neck , fresh up with 7 up , contents 28 oz


----------



## RyanDevion

Cool find for a dig. Nice big bottle .
Here's what they are with visible ACL


----------



## RCO

RyanDevion said:


> Cool find for a dig. Nice big bottle .
> Here's what they are with visible ACL



it was definitely a surprise to find a 28 oz 7 up bottle lying in the leaves off a trail I've used 100's of times since the 90's 

I wonder what my bottle would of looked like it I had found it earlier , although acl was lying up so it was fully exposed to elements and perhaps why its faded so much 

the area where I found it seems to be a hot zone for 7 up bottles , must of been someone there who drank it a lot either a local or cottager , found a number of various different 7 up's along that road or woods off it


----------



## RCO

noticed this bottle posted to a facebook bottle group , the poster had asked the group for more info about it and didn't seem to realise what it was .

would appear to be an 8 bubble swim bottle from Nova Scotia . used by Havelock Home Bottling co - Sydney and North Sydney Nova Scotia . not that familiar with them but they were one of the main bottlers in that area and lasted for a number of years . if your not familiar with Sydney NS is a small city north of Halifax on the northern part of Cape Breton Island , at one time more important an industrial hub and had coal mines

have posted a swim bottle from Sydney NS before but it was from the 50's , this one be much earlier and more than likely  rare .

sorry the photo's aren't great but at least prove such a 7 up bottle even exists , it also has an embossed neck and 7 up logo was embossed on the bottom too like the other early 7 up's , the photo quality improves if you " click " on them and view them that way instead


----------



## RCO

i also came across this bottle online several months ago and don't know what happened to it , was very upset at seller for not being able to find a way to sell it to me . and i forgot to include it here 

but its from Northern Ontario , a mining city called " Timmins "  which boomed in the 30's and still fairly large city today . 

bottled by - Gold Belt Brewery ltd Timmins Ont 

sorry was never able to get a photo of the front but obviously as early swim bottle , similar wording as some 8 bubble versions but appears to have 7 bubbles and from the early 40's based on my research . this is the only picture i was ever able to get of it from the seller but does prove its from timmins and an early 7 up bottle


----------



## Jstorm

_very well put together _


----------



## Historical-Info-Service

tsims said:


> I have a seven up bottle by Nanaimo Bottling Works (BC)


Hi Terri, I have had at least 4 Nanaimo 7 Ups but they have all been from the same time frame (mid-50s) so all have been shield labels, jumbled Fresh up on the back.  I'd love to see other examples from Nanaimo, but none have surfaced so far.  I spend a fair amount of time looking on the Island, so you think I'd find one, if one existed.


----------



## Historical-Info-Service

RCO said:


> decided  the list needed an update which continues to grow with the addition of new bottles from places in Canada I wouldn't of suspected had one
> 
> 
> 
> Vancouver BC
> Victoria BC
> Victoria and Vancouver BC
> Nanaimo BC
> Kelowna BC
> Kamloops BC
> Prince George BC
> Trail BC
> 
> Calgary Alberta
> Edmonton Alberta
> Blairmore Alberta
> Medicine Hat Alberta
> 
> Dominion Bottling Works
> 
> Saskatoon SK
> Yorkton SK
> Prince Albert SK
> North Battleford SK
> Battleford SK
> Regina SK
> 
> Winnipeg Manitoba
> Brandon Manitoba
> Flin Flon Manitoba
> 
> Fort Williams Ont
> Kenora Ont
> Fort Frances Ont
> Timmins Ont
> Sault Ste Marie Ont / Soo Falls Brewing co
> Sudbury and North Bay Ont
> Mount Forest Ont
> Ottawa Ont
> Ottawa Ont - French version
> Toronto Ont
> Toronto and Hamilton Ont
> Hamilton, London and Barrie Ont
> Petawawa Ont
> 
> 
> Montreal Que
> Quebec City Que
> Megantic Que
> Rougemont Que
> Valleyfield Que
> Victoriaville , Que
> Seven up Quebec ltd
> 
> Halifax Nova Scotia
> Sydney Nova Scotia
> 
> New Brunswick - Seven up Sussex ltd
> 
> Seven up Eastern ltd - St Johns Nfl


Been awhile since an update.  I have one more for you.  It's not in my collection, but it is confirmed.  Cranbrook BC - Selkirk Soft Drinks.  The company started operation in 1954 or 1955, but unconfirmed when they began bottling 7-Up.  The bottle shown (from a friend's collection) is from the 1954-1960 period based on the labeling.


----------



## RCO

new updated list


Vancouver BC
Victoria BC
Victoria and Vancouver BC
Nanaimo BC
Kelowna BC
Kamloops BC
Prince George BC
Trail BC
Cranbrook BC

Calgary Alberta
Edmonton Alberta
Blairmore Alberta
Medicine Hat Alberta

Dominion Bottling Works

Saskatoon SK
Yorkton SK
Prince Albert SK
North Battleford SK
Battleford SK
Regina SK

Winnipeg Manitoba
Brandon Manitoba
Flin Flon Manitoba

Fort Williams Ont
Kenora Ont
Fort Frances Ont
Timmins Ont
Sault Ste Marie Ont / Soo Falls Brewing co
Sudbury and North Bay Ont
Mount Forest Ont
Ottawa Ont
Ottawa Ont - French version
Toronto Ont
Toronto and Hamilton Ont
Hamilton, London and Barrie Ont
Petawawa Ont
Windsor Ont


Montreal Que
Quebec City Que
Megantic Que
Rougemont Que
Valleyfield Que
Victoriaville , Que
Sorel Quebec
Seven up Quebec ltd

Halifax Nova Scotia
Sydney Nova Scotia
Sydney and North Sydney Nova Scotia
New Glasgow Nova Scotia
Bridgewater Nova Scotia
Bridgetown Nova Scotia

New Brunswick - Seven up Sussex ltd
Seven up ( Saint John ) ltd - Saint John

Seven up Eastern ltd - St Johns Nfl


----------



## RCO

was looking thru some sold listings on ebay and came across a 7 up swim bottle from Quebec i had never seen before , from Sorel Quebec . which is a small city on st lawrence river near Montreal , sort of a surprise it be big enough to have had own bottle 

" P.E Nadeau , Sorel Que " on back


----------



## tsims

I have an extra 7oz 7up  white shield on neck with NANAIMO bottling if anyone is short for their collection. Very good condition. I am on Vancouver Island


----------

